# Roxy in UCD ICU AGAIN...



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey everyone. As most of you already know, Roxy (the Yorkie) has been dealing with a lot of issues. Pancreatitis, Pneumonia, and Esophageal Stricture. She has now had a total of five surgeries. She will have her sixth on Monday. 

Her stricture returned last week after she eat her poop. I know, nasty. I have no idea what to do in order to get her to stop eating her poo. So any suggestions that dont involve fruit would be great. 

Please countinue your prayers. I am hoping and praying that she does NOT need her feeding tube for the rest of her life. At this point, that is how it looks. And I would hate for her to live that way. 

The more prayers and positive thoughts I can have come our way would be helpful. Because mommy isnt feeling so positive at the moment. 

Thanks again for all of your sweet messages. 

PS Bugsy (Havanese) is hanging in there. He was very depressed a few days ago so I took him to my mom's house so he could play with his Hava-Homies. lol Which perked him right up. Such a sweetie. He has helped me through this in more ways then I think he even knows.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Sarah and Roxy sending prayers and hugs*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sarah,
I am so sorry to hear of Roxy's relapse, I pray that she will continue to be a strong little girl. May God Bless you :hug: :angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry Roxy is back at UC Davis.  
We are sending prayers and puppy kisses your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. Shoot! I was hoping that "no news, was good news"  I will be praying for that little girl to get over all of this once and for all. She's been through way too much already.

Hang in there, friend. :hug:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks. Its breaking my heart. They can feed her (thankfully) through the feeding tube. But I dont want that to be a forever thing. So, I am hoping we will have more answers to our hypothesis's... 

Im so scared. Worried. Stressed. Hurt. Confused. Tired. And I can only begin to imagine what Roxy is going through... Scared... hurting... suffering?... exhausted... 

She gets excited when she see's mommy. Because she knows for an hour, mommy will hold her, love her, and allow her to sleep soundly. And that makes me happy, and depressed at the same time. I wish I could be with her more... but they take her away. Week days your only allowed an hr. weekends your allowed two. Its heart wrenching. 

Not sure how much more both of us can handle. I just pray we get through this quickly, and that she is all better, and this is a distant memory. 

Thanks for letting me vent. There is so much going on, and I haven't been able to get a lot off my mind. 

I just hope that everything I am doing is right for her. I am second guessing myself every step of the way. Wondering if I didnt do this... this wouldnt have happened... If I had only watched her that wouldnt have happened... if only.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww Sarah, Please don't beat yourself up, I believe that all things happen for a reason, and I hope you will find out that reason soon. Like maybe there will be something else found that if this didn't happen you would have never known Please know that you and your little girl are in my thoughts and prayers:hug: I can tell you that I understand what you are going through and it is not easy, but I pray that you stay strong too for yourself as well as little Roxy. Big :hug: to you!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh Sarah, this is terrible. I thought you were almost out of the woods. Heather is right about you not beating yourself up. Roxy wouldn't be here if you hadn't been so vigilant about rushing her to the vet each time you noticed something wrong. My heart is breaking for you and Roxy. I hope her surgery goes well. She is a tough little fighter. Hang in there!:hug:
Gina


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sarah,
I am so sadden to hear Roxy is not doing better. I wish I could do something to help...you feel better. You are so strong, you have been their for her and you are doing everything possible to get her well. 

Sending you and Roxy:hug::hug:keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sorry Roxy and you are going through this. You both will be in my prayers. Hugs!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sarah, my heart just fell when I saw your post. You and Roxy are in my prayers! You are a wonderful mommy.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry to hear this. I pray that little Roxy will come through this. Stay strong, I know it's hard you both have been through so much. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah - I am just so sorry to hear this - I am glad you got her back there for help quickly. 
Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm very sorry that you have to deal with even more..
Stay strong and I wish you the very best outcome for your poor baby.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was so sorry to read this. I continue to keep you and Roxy and in my thoughts and prayers. Please get well Roxy.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, Sarah, I'm so so sorry to hear about Roxy's relapse and that you're having to shoulder this without your mom being there. It's heartbreaking to feel your secondguessing yourself -- Roxy couldn't possibly have a better mommy or doctors and I have no doubt that she's still here because of both of those. 

And, truly, in these situations -- whether it involves two-legged or four-legged family members -- I've come to understand over the years that the only "wrong" decision is one made selfishly, without care and a deep desire to do the right thing; we're only human and the "right" decision -- no matter how things turn out -- is the one we've agonized over and made with soul-searching, prayer and love. 

You and Roxy are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there! Jane


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I am sorry you and Roxy and your mom are going through this again. I too was hoping no news was good news. I will keep you all in my prayers!

I did find something that worked for my poop eater, but Roxy will have to get better first! It involved changing food and adding supplements. When she is better PM me and I will tell you what we did.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry for you and poor Roxy. I am hoping for her recovery but know that whatever decision is made, I am certain it will be made with love.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this news. I will say prayers for all of you and hope that this will be the last trip to the hospital for Roxy and she will get better soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Sarah,

Just checking in to see how little Roxy is doing. 
Sending our prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hang in there Sarah. Just take things a day at a time. You are doing everything you can for Roxy and we are all praying for her to get better.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I am also very sorry, you have been so vigilant in your fight for Roxy. Assuming the positive, when she is back eating real food, sprinkling Adolph's meat tenderizer on her food will stop the corpography.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Roxy's had a set back. You're both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she's 100% better soon.

Hugs,


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Augie, Diva sending hugs to you all.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Your dear Roxy is such a fighter. She's so strong, as are you, too. So, hang in there and we'll all hope and pray that the docs are able to figure out what the base problem is and fix it up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking on Roxy today. Sending out hugs and prayers.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this, We are sending you all the positive vibs we can. This little body has gone through so much.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just checking in and hoping that Roxy is feeling better. Jane


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Sarah, my heart goes out to you. I was so sorry to see the title of this thread. I hope Roxy is doing better today. 
All you can do is take it one day at a time. Take care of yourself. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and little Roxy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sarah,

I missed the start of this one and I'm so sorry to see she's had to go back into the hospital. I keep praying for her recovery and for your strength in dealing with this. My heart breaks for you. I know how hard this is.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Sending Prayers*

Oh Sarah, we are so sorry that Roxy is back in the hospital. We are sending all of our positive energy to you.

Becki, Vicky, Jonah, Riley


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah not a day went by this weekend that we did not think of you and get updates from your mom. Sending lots of prayers to you all today ((HUGS))


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sarah-Your mom is lovely, I can see why you can count on her.  You and Roxy were in our thoughts and will continue to be, hugs to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope things go well today. Big hugs.

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just want you to know that when ever I saw your mom I awlays asked how you both are doing...big big hugs to you both!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope and pray today will be a good one for you!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any word on Roxy?
Gina


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Does anyone have any word on Roxy?
> Gina


Not yet and I'm going crazy!

Been thinking about you guys all day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah or Kathy, please let us know how Roxy is doing?? We are all waiting to hear about her!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sending more prayers and gentle belly rubs to Roxie, plus special thoughts for you, Sarah, and you continue to help make her life better. Please continue to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah and Roxy,

We are thinking of you and sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear that Roxy is back in the hospital. Sending prayers and hugs to Roxy, you and Kathy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Been thinking about you guys all day!:grouphug:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending more prayers and healing energies your way. Hang in there hon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah, Just thinking about you guys this morning. I hope the surgery went well yesterday. I know you've been through alot. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending prayers.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see how things are going with Roxy....please know that we are thinking of you all and praying for you all!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was hoping to hear some encouraging news today. Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with you and Roxy.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Prayers and wishes to you, Roxy and your family...


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

tabby2 said:


> that the only "wrong" decision is one made selfishly, Jane


Great quote Jane! Love it. In fact, I like it so much Ill post it on myspace and facebook and twitter. LOL


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey all! Sorry, been busy. My g'ma is very ill and I am afraid she will be no longer, soon. 

As far as Roxy goes... Monday's surgery went well. Her stricture was 7mm. they want it at 8-10mm. Which they were able to balloon that big. So, Friday will be the big day to see if the ballooning went as planned. We'll see. BUT it doesnt mean this is the end all. We are trying two different kinds of medications which had to be specially made for her due to her size/weight. Another reason not to get a small dog. There is NO medication out there for their lil bodies. 

Anyway, I just received the meds today. I am taking it tonight to UCD when I go and visit Roxy. 

Because things are so crazy at home, I cant bring her home knowing I can care for her. So, I am waiting till Friday. Though it may be longer. Friday they want to take the scope down her throat and see how things look. If all looks well, they are going to send her home. If not, they will do another ballooning. Which means it will have to be her final and last ballooning. In which case, if she cant not eat by mouth, she will have to be feed by tube. Which is NO life for any animal. But, if thats what I have to do, then I need to figure out a way I can do this, as well as my family. Otherwise, I will have no life. So, there are a lot of things to think about. But as always, I am taking it day by day. Hoping for the best, expecting the worst. I just pray she doesnt need the feeding tube, and that all of this is done and over with. They wont feed her until after Fridays scope via mouth. Unless they have to do another ballooning. Which at that point they will countiue to feed via tube. 

Lots going on. Keep us in your prayers. Thanks so much for all of the comments. And thank you everyone for helping my mom out when she was in IL. I was so mad and angery that I wasnt in the mood to talk to her unless there was an update that she needed to be informed about. I am still very frustrated and numb to the whole thing. Not sure how to feel or act at this point. Running out of emotions. 

Pray that Roxilla doesnt need a feeding tube no more medications, and that she can eat her normal food. PLEASE! 

Thanks again, 
S


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll keep up the prayers, you take care of yourself while you're waiting for news Sarah. Roxy needs you. Lean on your family for love and support but you'll get through this. Big hugs to you!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma. I am so relieved that Roxy made it through surgery okay. It's hard to believe how much she has been through. I can't imagine how you are feeling worrying so much about her and watching her go through this. I pray that she will not need the feeding tube. You are so strong. Hang in there, as we are all praying that everything will be okay. :hug:
Gina


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Sarah, you have so much on your plate, my thoughts and prayers are with you, Roxy and your family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah,

We are thinking of you and sending our prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just sending out positive thoughts for you and Roxy. I am so sorry to hear about your grandma too Sarah.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarah, my prayers are with you, Roxy, your mom and grama. Your plate is so full. Hang in there kiddo!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't been on here much lately but know I'm praying for you and Roxie. I'm also praying for an easy transition for your grandma. God bless you all.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am praying for you and your family Sarah.....your emotions i bet are up and down and everywhere. I know your mom was upset that she could not be there for you while she was in Il. You have a great mom and she thinks you are a very strong gal as well!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sarah sending prayers for you and Roxy. KoKo sends special Yorkie kisses.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted you to know I've been thinking about all of you. Sorry to hear your grandmother isn't doing well. All of you are in my prayers.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

So Roxy came home yesterday. I am PRAYING like no other that she will NEVER have to return to UCD except for a follow up visit. LOL No offense to the wonderful staff there, but gosh I hate that place! lol They are GREAT... Just dont like going there for my furbabies. 

Anyway, Roxy appears to be doing well. While she was in ICU she decided it was a good idea to chew on her feeding tube. They had to tape the hole. I asked them to switch out the tube on Friday since they were having her "under" for the scoping... but they said no they cant switch out. Well, today I go to feed her and what happens?! Her nasty food squirts out of the tube... I freaked out. Called the Dr and she said to tape it up. I did... things seem to be moving smoothly. But I am so scared that something else is going to go wrong. I cant hardly stand it! 

Not to mention that at some point I am gonna have to start work again (on the 8th)... so how in the world am I going to make sure she doesnt eat her poop and wind back in UCD?! Ugh! The stress of all of this is killing me. For the last month and a half I have had a permanent lump in my throat from all the stress. 

The Dr said that we can switch to the low profile feeding tube next week at the earliest. Which I am all for. But I have a feeling they have to put her back under again. Which I am NOT in favor for. 

I pray that this is all one baaaaaad story that will soon be behind us. If this lil girl has to go through any more I dont know if she or I can handle it/afford it. So, I am keeping my prayers consistent. I think God is getting a lil annoyed with me at the moment. LOL I think I talk to him every five seconds. Poor guy.  

Also, a lil update about my G'ma. She is back home. We are having to work out a lot of things in order for her to be home... but its good that she is back in her own home, without the nastiness of a sterile hospital. 

What I thought was kinda cute/funny is that both G'ma and Roxy came home shortly after my mom returned from Chicago. I told her she is NEVER allowed to leave town EVER again. LOL  

PS Anyone have any ideas about what I could do with Roxy so she doesnt eat her poop while I am away at work? I will have her in an xpen, but regardless, she will poop in the pen and try and eat it. I was thinking a muzzle... but do they make them that small? 

OOOOOH!!!!! AND Does anyone have any suggestions for a good canned food besides Innova EVO, Merrick, Natures Variety? Those three apparently are too high in fat content for Roxy. I want to get her off the crap she is eating now. I feed my dogs raw/holistic foods. So any suggestions would be great. THANKS!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very happy to hear that Roxy and your Grandma are improving Sarah. Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so glad Roxy and your grandma are both home and recovering. I hope they both continue to do so.

I've been supplementing Cody's kibble with Wellness CORE canned food and have like the looks of it better than any other canned I've seen - crude fat = 8%.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sarah, I am so happy that your little Roxy is home with you and glad that your grandmother is home as well.

I thought I read in someone's post that there is something you can give a dog orally that must make the poop unpalatable (as though any of us can imagine poop to be anything but). I can't remeber who posted it or what thread it was in though. Could you put a diaper on her ? 

My prayers continue for you and Roxy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Sarah, I am so happy that your little Roxy is home with you and glad that your grandmother is home as well.
> 
> I thought I read in someone's post that there is something you can give a dog orally that must make the poop unpalatable (as though any of us can imagine poop to be anything but). I can't remeber who posted it or what thread it was in though. Could you put a diaper on her ?
> 
> My prayers continue for you and Roxy.


A baby diaper (cut a little X in it for the tail) with doggie pants over it would work. People try pineapple in food but since she reacted to watermellon I don't know if I'd try that with the sugar content. I'm glad things are looking up


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Sarah. I am so glad Roxy is home. But totally understand how you may feel at the end of your rope. You have both been through a lot and also with your Grandma.

When I consulted a nutritionist for Cash to lose some weight she recommended this canned food. here is what she said.



> By Nature 95% Meat Canned Formulas
> http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/productpages/95percentcanneddog.php#beef
> These products supply 28 kcal per ounce (weight) of food, and 370 kcal per 13.2 oz can.
> You may use canned food to freeze in a Kong-type toy to keep Cash occupied for a bit longer.
> ...


So the lower fat may work for Roxy too. Would you consider a consult with this nutritionist? she really knows her stuff helped both my boys... her name is Sabine Contreras ([email protected])

The thing that worked for Cash's poop eating was finding the right food and supplements. simple carbs make him ravenous and by going to a raw only diet, adding some vitamins and fish oils he does not go for his own tootsie rolls anymore. But Cash was eating his out of hunger. And Roxy probably shouldn't do raw. But maybe a better canned food will help.

I do hope this is the beginning of a complete healing. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Roxy and Bugs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sarah, I'm so glad to hear Roxy is back home. My Cavalier Tyler was a poop-eater, and I tried pretty much all the suggested additives without success. When it got to the point that he and I were racing out behind Abby to see who could grab her poop first, I got tricky out of desperation: I took her out first and obtained an, ahem, enticing looking sample, which I then saturated with Bitter Apple and left it out as bait  After two days of this, Tyler stopped eating poop. 

(needless to say, this is NOT the sort of story I tell my non-dog-loving friends!) 

Hoping things settle down for you soon. Jane


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I actually did what Jane did, but with tobasco sauce with a poo eating Rottweiller once. I'm not sure if any of that would work with Roxy because what if she LIKED it and ate it. Actually the muzzle might be a good idea. I've never worked with a muzzle. You may have to start her getting used to it a little at a time before returning to work.
See you on the 5th? I really want to meet Busgy!!
Carole


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*We're all ready with our doggy diapers for when Jammies comes in heat. We bought them at PetSmart and they come in different sizes and already have the hole cut out for the tail. As a back up, thinking/knowing she'll try to chew them off, we bought babie onesies and as someone advised here, you put it on her backwards and leave the middle snap open for her tail to fit through. I don't know if that will work for you, but just a suggestion!
I hope she makes a speedy recovery and you do too!*


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Sarah said:


> .
> 
> Her stricture returned last week after she eat her poop. I know, nasty. I have no idea what to do in order to get her to stop eating her poo. So any suggestions that dont involve fruit would be great.


Sarah - I'm abit late coming on board with this thread, but I thought I'd mention that we were able to get Zippy to stop eating his poo by sprinkling meat tenderizer in his food.

Holli


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah I am praying for Roxy to be okay. What food do they have her on? Since she has been through so much maybe you should wait to make any changes.


----------

